# Wabi-Kuza II



## Pedro Rosa (9 Feb 2015)

I made one more Wabi-Kuza, it's the forth but the second that i publish.
This is a record breaking size  - 38 cm!!!
It's made by 5 ready made Wabi-Kusas (with Rotala sp. Ceylon, Rotala Colorata, alguns Echinodorus, etc) and some caught-on-nature mosses that i've been keeping for almost 3 months on a plate at a window.
I just put all the Wabi-Kusas with some Seiryu stones on sand!
Lights are 2x 5,5w IKEA led lights.

Have fun! Some photos are macros.


----------



## X3NiTH (10 Feb 2015)

Lovely pics!


----------



## parotet (10 Feb 2015)

This is beautiful!


----------



## Edvet (10 Feb 2015)

Just out of curiosity, would one or two shrimps work in there?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (10 Feb 2015)

Thanks guys. It's the first day, I hope that everything will grow up right.
Edvet, I'm thinking on some wilds. I had them on a previous Wabi-Kusa for 1,5 year


----------



## Edvet (10 Feb 2015)

I had some sort of mini amano shrimp, they are tough and breed easily, and small.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Feb 2015)

Wow!!! I like the moss


----------



## Pedro Rosa (10 Feb 2015)

Yes, moss is great... and free


----------



## mlgt (10 Feb 2015)

Lovely and thanks for sharing


----------



## castronaut8 (11 Feb 2015)

Which ikea lights are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (11 Feb 2015)

castronaut8 said:


> Which ikea lights are you using?



This double light: http://www.ikea.com/pt/pt/catalog/products/70228504/
It's a big Wabi-Kuza (38 cm).




With the other two i use a single 3w led, also from IKEA.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (16 Feb 2015)

Some more pics from Day 8...


----------



## parotet (17 Feb 2015)

Hi Pedro, looks awesome... Is it covered? I keep my WKs covered for the first weeks unless I use already emersed plants, in that case it is enough if I mist them twice a day

Jordi


----------



## Pedro Rosa (17 Feb 2015)

parotet said:


> Hi Pedro, looks awesome... Is it covered? I keep my WKs covered for the first weeks unless I use already emersed plants, in that case it is enough if I mist them twice a day



They were all emersed, so no need to make an adaptation period.
I think that it can be seen that the ones on the right and on the left (of the overall picture) are growing very well. The ones on the middle (Rotala Colorata) were slower to recover and i also cut some and put them on a aquarium to see how they look like on water. They are growing like mad on water, but still adapting (color turning to red).


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Feb 2015)

Hi Pedro,

Wonderful W-K


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Feb 2015)

One more update... pics from day 15...


----------



## ADA (23 Feb 2015)

Looking great, I have that same light from ikea that I use on one of mine.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Feb 2015)

It's a great light for the price. Plants are growing well.


----------



## Bassljne (24 Feb 2015)

Looks great, makes me want to give it a go


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Feb 2015)

Bassljne said:


> Looks great, makes me want to give it a go



No algae


----------



## Pedro Rosa (9 Mar 2015)

Hi Guys, almost one month (day 29).


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Mar 2015)

Hi Pedro, Wonderful Growth  Looking good


----------



## Pedro Rosa (2 Jun 2015)

Some updates. I've been posting on Facebook but forgot to update this topic 
First pictures with ~2 months, others only two weeks.

April/May...

















Latest pictures... by the sun... 






























Pedro.


----------



## Edvet (2 Jun 2015)

Impressive


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Jun 2015)

Hi Pedro, Simply Wonderful


----------



## Pedro Rosa (3 Jun 2015)

Thanks guys.
What started with 5 subtract balls, become one large wabi kuza 
It's kind of a bunch of plants together but i honestly like to see it in the kitchen everyday.
It's also fun to see that, with each trim, it becomes more beautiful and with great colours.
My only problem is that it's not giving flowers. I don't know if it needs sun everyday. This lights are pretty good for the size. I only put it on sunlight a few hours at the weekend.

Pedro.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Jun 2015)

Hi Pedro, Not sure but as you are trimming the plants they will not flower  All there energy go's into regrowing new tops not flowers ?? 

I have the same problem with different sizes of plants that I grow in my W-K trying to keep them looking good I need to trim them so no flowers


----------



## Sk3lly (3 Jun 2015)

Lovely work pedro. Once the plants are adapted to emmeresed growth, do they still need to spend a lot of time in a humid area or can they be left out in dry conditions and just misted? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (3 Jun 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Pedro, Not sure but as you are trimming the plants they will not flower  All there energy go's into regrowing new tops not flowers ??
> I have the same problem with different sizes of plants that I grow in my W-K trying to keep them looking good I need to trim them so no flowers



You're probably right. That's one of the reasons for the LARGE number os plants that you see on the last picture (and big ones!).
Now they're even bigger but still no flowers. Let's wait and see. Learning all the way... 



Sk3lly said:


> Lovely work pedro. Once the plants are adapted to emmeresed growth, do they still need to spend a lot of time in a humid area or can they be left out in dry conditions and just misted?



On this one i try to spray them two times a day (morning and dinner time). That works for me. Don't really know if i could skip the spraying.
For other plants i know by experience that, even many weeks after the adaptation, they start to dry if they are not sprayed some times (althernathera, etc).

Pedro.


----------



## ghostsword (3 Jun 2015)

Pedro. Lovely pictures. How you making the substrate ball?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (3 Jun 2015)

Luis,

Normally with women's stockings and substrate (used ADA Amazonia). I normally put them on top of sand.
Or just add subtract to a glass container and plant (no substrate ball).

Pedro.


----------



## ghostsword (6 Jun 2015)

Ok.. women stockings are a good idea.. and they take long to rot under water.. 

I am making mine with coco material and hessian.


----------

